# Browning A-Bolt in 7mm-08



## Trigger259 (Apr 13, 2005)

How about it guys yay or ney????


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Outstanding mid range caliber. I'll swear that my rifle, loaded with a 120gr Ballistic tip, hits as hard as a .270 loaded with 130gr bullets from the same manufacturer. I don't have an A-bolt, but do like Browning shotguns a lot. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yay!!!!


----------



## Hairtrigger (May 12, 2003)

I just purchased a used A-Bolt in 7-08
I have fired 4 3 shot groups with it using the only 7-08 ammo I could find. It is a dusty box of Remington 140gr.
the 3 shots in eachgroup at 100 yards were touching
I am very pleased with this rifle.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Have had both. My Eurobolt (fancystocked A-Bolt) in 7MM Mag shoots great and the 2 7-08s I've had shot great. What is the price of the rifle. If it's new you may be better off shopping around. Brownings are usually over priced new and don't hold their value as good. I just picked up a Kimber 84M in 7-08 but no chance to shoot it yet. Paid $675.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I just purchased an A bolt 7Mag stainless with the "Boss". sweet shooter once I got it dialed in 6x18 swift scope and after some tinkering she is shooting "Kill Groups" at 350 from a bench very satisfied with it, it does make some noise though  . I plan on trying it from the bi-pod this weekend, Ballistic tips have given me the best groups. very short bolt throw compared to my Wby 7 mag.

Later
Bob


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I have two of them with the BOSS and they are my favorite rifles. :sniper:


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

whats the smallest grain bullet you can use on the 7mm-08? Any of you guys shooting predators with this caliber?


----------

